# Pied mynahs



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

When I took the dogs to the dog park this morning, I saw a flock of pied mynahs as we pulled up. They are indigenous to Asia, so how did they wind up here? Kind of like all the wild conures in San Francisco, Amazons in L.A., etc. 

Sorry for bad video quality, but if you want to see them:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BapIinUF__I


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

are you sure those aren't magpies?
i'm far from a birding expert, but i thought magpie when i first saw the video, and it would make much more sense for those to be in your neck of the woods than for mynahs.

whatever they are, they are definitely striking looking. like little tuxedoed birds xD


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, you are right, Coldbrew! Haha. They are neat birds.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Magpie







Oriental Magpie robin








look very similiar cool little birds at any rate


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I thought magpies too, but I;m in the UK so didn't know which was more likely!


----------

